# Alternative zu Webalizer



## fjordblauer (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

also, habe ja erfahren das ich als 1und1 Webhosting Kunde kein Webalizer installieren kann. Welche Alternativen gibts denn dazu? Vielleicht sogar was besseres?


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Oktober 2005)

Wenn DU PHP verwenden kannst ist vielleicht BBClone hilfreich. Das ist ganz hilfreich, wenn auch nicht so exakt und umfangreich wie Webalizer & Co.


----------

